# Need prayers for DH-2nd Update #98



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that I just got back from Phoenix, but I'm on my way back asap.

17 years ago, my husband contracted Cardiomyopathy from a common cold. The virus attacked his heart and caused it to enlarge on every ventrical. At the time, they gave him only 6 months - 2 years to live. With that said, I guess we've been very lucky.

Just before we left for Phoenix, Jerry began having heart pains whenever he took Nellie (our Black Lab) for her morning walk. It was the 1st time he had to use the Nitro tables in all of 17 years. He attributed it to the high elevation (over 5,200 ft.) where we live, but when we got to Phoenix (1,000 ft.) he had the same problem twice.

As we're originally from Phoenix, his main cardiologist is there. Dr. Peak is the doctor that I believe has pulled my husband through for the last 17 years. Other doctors have suggested many, many surgeries and such and it's Dr. Peak that has always been against it.

Well, Jerry had an appointment with Dr. Peak this morning and had a cardio cathiterzation done (again) and found that he has an 80% blockage in his aorta just above the "Y". Dr. Peak wants him to have immediate bi pass surgery, but DH wants to "think about it" and just wants to go to our home in Phoenix.

His youngest daughter (who is 43) is with him (yes, she's only 8 years my junior). Anyway, Dr. Peak made an urgent appointment with the cardio surgeon for tomorrow and they will probably admit him and do immediate surgery. Dr. Peak is allowing him to go home with Michelle this evening but he must remain either laying down or sitting down -- no walking at all.

Of course, I'm worried to death. Due to the Cardiomyopathy, the bi pass surgery is much more dangerous than on a normal person. It is also why they can't just perform Balloon Angioplasty on Jerry.

I know that I'm lucky to have had him for this long, but I'm just not ready to let him go yet. Please, please pray for him. I am so terribly worried.

Also, he will need to remain in Phoenix for 12 weeks (minimum) for recovery. I feel bad to put this on his daughter, but there is no way I can be in Phoenix for that amount of time. Michelle, thank goodness, is a stay at home mom and the kids are in school (13 and 17), so she will be there to help him. 

I very scared.

I'll try to log on and let everyone know what's going on, but, don't know how much time I will have available on a computer.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, what a blow Lynn. I'm so sorry. I will definitely be praying for the best possible outcome. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Honey I certainly WILL be praying all goes well for your Jerry! I know this is all terribly scarey for you but we do know the power of prayer around here don't we?!

Let us know as you can OK??


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lynn I am so sorry you and Jerry are going through this. I will pray for you both. Of course you are scared. I will pray God gives you the strength to see you through this. May your Jerry's surgery go well and God bring him home to you soon.
Love, Elaine


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry your husband will need such serious surgery. I'll keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. [attachment=46482:big_hug.gif]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I know that you are scared but try to think the best. My dh was also diagnosed with cardiomyopathy & has had several surgeries since then (2 in the last year) and has done well. Does he have an pacemaker/defibrillator? Prayers for both of you.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG...that is so scary. I will be thinking of you and your family and praying your husband recovers quickly. It sounds like he is in good hands rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My prayers are certainly headed your way. I'm so sorry for you, and Jerry. 

This is a tough hurdle, but you'll both make it through. 

All our love,

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Winter, Bianca, and Ella

:grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Lynn I am so sorry. Please know he will be in my prayers. Blessings to you. You are such a strong and wonderful woman.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Much love and healing wishes sent your way right now...Please keep the faith. Your Doctor sounds like a wonderful physician. I pray things go smoothly and well. Nanci


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynn, your husband will be in my prayers. It sounds like he has an excellent doctor.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Lynn, I am so sorry to hear about your DH..I will say a prayer for you and your DH and keep you in my thoughts...I hope all goes well, try to remain strong!!! ((HUGS)))


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

:eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: Prayers and many good thoughts are being sent your way Lynn and for Jerry.



Diane


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am sorry to hear about your husband... you guys are in my thoughts!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I'm sorry you all have to go through this. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Lynn,

I'm very sorry you guys are having to go through this. Prayers are on the way. It does sound like if this has to happen, it is a good thing it is happening here.

If there is anything we could do to help, PM me and I'll give you our telephone number.

Steve


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm flying into Phoenix at 6:40 p.m. So should get to the house around 8:00-8:30 p.m.

Steve -- thanks for your help. I still have your # from last year unless it's changed. And, depending, I may need some help with Tilly and Lacie but I think they'll be fine at my stepdaughter's house. After all, they just got back from spending 2 weeks there. And yes, I'm glad he's already in Phoenix or I would be driving him over there asap.

I know the power of prayer here at SM and that why I need all my SM friends to help pray for him.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, we're right here with you on this all the way. It's a rough operation, but I'm sure he'll make it through alright. Stan was 70 when he had it (he's 81 now)- it'll take several months before he's back to normal - make sure they put in in rehab before he comes home!!!! Somehow we missed that and I had to call 911!!!! not good.

What the heck am I doing with an old man with no $$???? :wacko1: 

Anyway, I'm sure all will be fine. and we're not going anywhere. :grouphug: Keep us updated, please.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

((((Lynn)))) You and Jerry will be in my thoughts and prayers. Remember POSITIVE thinking and God gets you everywhere. Keep us posted.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thinking of you and your husband at this difficult time. Hope all goes well. rayer:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

rayer: :hugging: 
Lynn,
I will be praying that God will guide the doctors and surgeons. Remember, God is the great Physician and all of us will be lifting you and your hubby up. Please keep us informed.
Prayers and hugs,
Elizabeth


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 5 2009, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699809


> I know that I just got back from Phoenix, but I'm on my way back asap.
> 
> 17 years ago, my husband contracted Cardiomyopathy from a common cold. The virus attacked his heart and caused it to enlarge on every ventrical. At the time, they gave him only 6 months - 2 years to live. With that said, I guess we've been very lucky.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, Lynn. 

I will keep you and your husband in my prayers.

Years ago, I worked with a thoracic surgeon, at George Washington University, Washington, D.C. I can honestly tell you that even then, they did miracle work, even with the most difficult cases. So, I am sure, even though your husband has Cardiomyopathy, that he will get the best of care. It sounds as though Dr. Peak is a great doctor and is on top of things.

Again, you and Jerry are in my prayers. And, I will think many positive thoughts for a very positive outcome to your husband's surgery and recovery. :grouphug: 

Love,

Marie


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 5 2009, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699862


> What the heck am I doing with an old man with no $$???? :wacko1:[/B]



Peg just asked me the VERY same question....


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Lynn,

Prayer are coming your way for Jerry to make a quick recovery. Please keep us posted on the surgery.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to you and Jerry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I can't go feed or take care of the fluffs but if you need to talk or anything please call me!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this but hope and pray that he will sail through surgery just fine and have a smooth recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your whole family. It must be comforting knowing that he has a good Dr. and your husband trusts him. rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh gosh, Lynn, I'm so sorry to hear about this! I know how scared and anxious you must be, but remember that these surgeries are performed 
successfully every day, even with the additional complication of the cardiomyopathy. Just keep thinking positive thoughts and know that all of us are pulling for you and Jerry and waiting to hear good news from Phoenix! :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hugs and prayers from me 'n Tanner. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending warm hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Keeping you and your hubby in my prayers. I am so sorry that y'all are going through this. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I will definately be keeping your husband in my prayers....and you and his daughter also as you wait during the surgery. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I will keep him in my thoughts! *hugs you*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Lynn, I'm so sorry. I can't even imagine what you're going through. This has to be just like getting the wind knocked out of you. It's so amazing what they can do medically. And you're right. There is POWER in prayer. I'll be praying for you and your husband. Not to mention the surgeon. :grouphug:


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Please keep us posted as you can. I am keeping you, your husband, and his doctors in my prayers.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Lynn,

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.... :grouphug: 

Martha


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Praying for you and your husband rayer: rayer: we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this Lynn. I will keep your husband in my prayers for a successful surgery with a speedy recovery. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lynn,
I can't go to St. Patrick's Cathedral tomorrow, but, I'll go on Wednesday and light some candles. 
xoxoxoox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a grateful heart, Lord I lift my friend Lynn to you, I ask Lord that you would comfort her and bring peace to her. Lord I ask that you would be with Jerry, I know you are the great physician, you know Jerrys body you made him. Lord I ask that you would touch Jerry this very moment be with him and hold him close and comfort him. I ask this all in the precious name of Jesus Christ my Lord. Amen


Lynn I'll be watching for a update, wish I could give you a big hug.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Lynn I'm so sorry. I pray that all goes and Jerry will be even better than before after his surgery. I'll be praying for both of you. Have a safe trip and try to update us soon. 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Lynn, I will keep checking for updates.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this Lynn.

You and Jerry and all your family will be in my thoughts.

Please keep us updated when you can. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hugs and prayers for all the families.** rayer: ** :grouphug: *

*Wishing him a speedy recovery.

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie (aka the little Tasmanian devil) from 'under down under' and precious memories of the little sausage


*


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and your hubby are going through this, Lynn. :bysmilie: 

I pray that everything will be okay. Stay strong, and definitely keep us posted on hubby's progress. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn, i'll be keeping everyone in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh, Lynn!! I am so sorry. Let me know if there is anything i can do - (watch the girls or anything). My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. I will most certainly be praying for your husband. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh Lynn, I am so sorry that this is happening with you and DH. rayer: rayer: You BOTH will certainly be in my prayers and thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: Please keep us posted when you can. We'll be pulling for you two!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

just have a minute to pop on the computer. We're on our way to lunch and then to the appt with the surgeon at 2:30. After that, I will know the date of the surgery and what hospital.

This Dr. is supposedly the very best cadio surgeon in Phoenix and Jerry's regular cardiologist called in a big favor to get the surgeon to see Jerry so quickly.

I'll give you more infor when I can.

Thanks for all of your prayers and well wishes and keep praying for us.

Also, I like what Crystal said -- let's pray for the surgeon too. LOL

I know that it's in God's hands, but I do know the power our prayer.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Prayers to you and your husband...may he have a smooth and speedy recovery.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh gosh Lynn...I am just seeing this post for the first time. I am so sorry to hear of what you are going thru. Your husband is in my prayers. Stay positive, stay strong. Please keep us updated from time to time. My thoughts are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Keeping you husband in my prayers Lynne - I hope he recovers swiftly 

xoxo

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this Lynn. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Huge prayers being sent up for you right now! For DH, who I know will be good and strong through all of this, and will come out of it feeling so much better...and prayers for you as well, to help the time go fast, and to feel comforted by all our love!!!

:grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: We're all here for you, Lynn. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

we will be thinking of u andur fam :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The prayers continue to be going out for your hubby and yes the Dr and all involved in your Jerry's road to recovery! .. Some tossed in for you too, dear!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Got back from surgeon's appt. Of course he was 1 1/2 hours behind and DH was getting pretty upset about this, however, I reminded him several times that his regular cardiologist had to pull strings to get the surgeon to work him in today.

Surgeon was OK but like most surgeons, didn't spend a lot of time with us. That is the part of the regular cardiolist. But I did find out several things:

1. DH will have to have his chest cracked -- cannot do less invasive surgery because he needs to have his mitral valve repaired at the same time. :angry: 

2. They will have to stop the heart to repair mitral valve (not something I wanted to hear). :w00t: 

3. They cannot replace mitral valve (which would normally be the best) because it would take longer and he probably wouldn't be able to stand the longer surgery. Instead they will put a band about the mitral valve to stop the leakage. Not as good as replacement or a different type of repair, but, better than now. :smmadder: 

4. Our cardiologist had told us that he believed that Jerry would have a 90% rate of surviving the surgery, but the surgeon told us that he is giving Jerry only 70% due to all the procedures and complications and quality of his heart. (Really didn't like this news.) :hysteric: rayer: rayer: 

5. All in all, the surgeon basically said that Jerry has a very, very, very nasty heart.

6. That, until the surgery is done, Jerry could have a major heart attack any minute. :smpullhair: 

STILL DIDN'T COME AWAY WITH A DATE FOR THE SURGERY!!!!! Doctor is trying to coordinate (or have the scheduling nurse coordinate) and will call us back in the morning. :smilie_tischkante: :smhelp: 

And then Jerry did the one thing I really didn't want to do. He went over everything that he wanted if something goes wrong --discussed his Will, Power of Attorney, Medical Directive, Funeral, etc. etc. :crying: Then we tried to be positive and talk about our trip to Paris that we have planned for later in the year.  

Please keep the prayers coming. When I have more news tomorrow, I'll try to post. 

Oh yes, did find out that we will do the surgery at Scottsdale Hospital on Shea as they have the best post op care. :aktion033:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Lynn, I am so sorry for the news. I will continue to keep you and your husband in my prayers. Huge hugs to you! {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Lynn, I am so sorry for what your husband, and you, are going through :grouphug: :grouphug: I pray that all goes well :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so so sorry, sending prayers and positive thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry that you didn't get better news, but I guess you just need to focus on the positive although I know sometimes that is hard. I will be praying for you and your hubby :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn, not the news you wanted to hear, but I believe in miracles and know Jerry is in God's hands. I believe he will do well, wish I could give you a big hug, I can only amagine the angish your going through. Stay strong Jerry needs you. I will keep praying


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

You are staying with Jerry's family now, right? You can help one another get through this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's not the news I was hoping for. But if Stan can do it, so can Jerry. 

Jerry's not that old, is he? Stan was 70 when he had his valve replaced and two bi-passes. He's since had a stint and a defibrilator put in. The doctor tells me he's gonna live to be 100 :w00t: :smilie_tischkante: 


And I know it's not pleasant, but you really do have to talk about his wishes. I'm like you, I never want to talk about that stuff :bysmilie: does he have it in writing?

Let's just hope he's well enough to go to Paris, or do you need me to take his place while he convalesses and takes care of the dogs...  When are you supposed to go anyway?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweetheart we ALL are here for you and DH. :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Awwww..Lynn!! I feel so sorry for you and Jerry- this all must been very difficult for your family. I will keep you and Jerry in my prayers and thoughts...I hope everything works out well and Jerry would have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!!!!

(((HUGS)))


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I too am just seeing this as I've been away from the board for a couple of days. Many many prayers and hugs for you. Please continue to update us. Mr CPKs father endured many years of serious heart failure....and lived much much longer than the doctors expected. I pray for the same outcome for Jerry.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

There's nothing worse than dealing with an irate heart patient. {My Father and my Steve}

Please try to take care of yourself, too, Lynn. You must feel like you're on a roller-coaster ride right about now. Praying for you both, a lot.
xoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 6 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700557


> That's not the news I was hoping for. But if Stan can do it, so can Jerry.
> 
> Jerry's not that old, is he? Stan was 70 when he had his valve replaced and two bi-passes. He's since had a stint and a defibrilator put in. The doctor tells me he's gonna live to be 100 :w00t: :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> ...


Jerry is 68 so he's pretty close to when Stan had it done. And remember -- he's lived with the Cardiomyopathy for 17 years on top of it.

Yes -- remember in my prior life I ran large security broker/dealers and am a Certified Financial Planner and CPA. Of course, I've done all the documents and probably know much more about what to do than he ever would. I've settled so many estates in my lifetime, but he seemed to need to talk about this. Most of all, he wanted to talk about Nellie and about his Jeep. 

Paris -- I was originally planning on going in the Spring, but am now thinking Fall -- but, Pat -- you just may end up being the one going with me. LOL

Thanks to everyone for all of their support.

And yes, I just want to break down and cry but have to be strong for DH and family and put on a positive front. But crying won't help anything and have a good attitude is very important for recovery. So I'll keep smiling. :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lynn I'm so sorry to hear of your husbands heart problems :grouphug: :grouphug: It sounds like the surgeon got his bedside training where some of my doctors did! Obviously it is important to accurately describe what is going on but sometimes the delivery of the news is not the best it could be. Please let us know when his surgery is scheduled for. Until then I will be thinking about both of you and hoping for the best :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: Hang in there.Lots of prayers for you and Jerry rayer:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hang in there. It is going to be okay. Continued prayers for peace, healing and strength for each day.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: Bless your heart, Lynn, you have so much to do and you took time to update us all. Thank You.
Hang in there. We all love you. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Lynn, that you and Jerry, and family, have to endure all of this terrible stress. 

It does sound though, as if Jerry is going to/getting the very best of care. 

Thank you for updating us. 

Prayers and positive thoughts are still coming your way. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update, Lynn. I know you are worried and need to be strong for Jerry and the family. Please remember to take time for you though. Maybe you could take a short ride and let it out and cry. It's not good to hold things in. You do have to be strong for DH and put on a happy face but you need to take care of you too so you will be strong & ok to be the nice little nurse he'll need when he gets out of the hospital. I will keep you both, and the surgeon too, in my prayers. :smootch: :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hang in there Lynn! You & DH are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We are all here for you, Lynn. You and Jerry are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Hug those sweet fluffs, that always makes me feel a little bit better.....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn I'm so sorry the news wasn't better and I pray everything will work out and Jerry will be fine. I know this must be very stressful but you have to take care of yourself too. Please keep us updated and know that you have positive thoughts and prayers coming for you and Jerry.
Hugs, Jane :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: We are all here for you and love you Lynn. Major prayers are being lifted up right now. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You're both in my thoughts. Take care.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sorry, this is not the kind of update I was hoping for. Try to stay positive. 70% is better than nothing. If he goes in with a positive attitude it will do a lot. Lynn, if you need me to stay with you at the hospital just call.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Hang in there hun....we all have you in our thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope that your DH's surgery goes well with no complications and he recovers quickly - your in my thoughts!

Kylie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lynn - I am praying for Jerry and you!!! I have given your names to my prayer chain and it connects around the world, so many prayers for support, healing and care are being sent!!

Hugs to you! 

Joanne


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Sending you and Jerry lots of hugs and prayers. My father had a quadruple bypass 16 years ago. It was very uncertain for us as to how his surgery would go. At the time just before his procedure, we were told his arteries were all 90%+ blocked even though he appeared fit. Now he's stronger and fitter than ever especially with his dedication to going to physical therapy which he continues now by choice along with daily golf. I only hope for the same postive outcomes for Jerry and hope his surgery goes very well and hope to hear about you two enjoying Paris next year together. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You and Jerry will remain in my thoughts and prayers. God does work miracles. I believe Jerry will come through this surgery with flying colors. You can be strong for everyone, if you feel that's what you need to do. But, do remember that here you are among friends, and you don't have to be anything you don't want to be. Vent, cry, whatever you need to do, girlfriend. We are here for you.

Big hugs....


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Just remember God is with you both through this, lean on Him, and the prayers that all of us are sending will surely help too. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Diane


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

What a scary thing to be going through. :grouphug: Reading your posts, it is so obvious that you are a very strong person! You, your husband and your family are in my thoughts. I truly hope that everything turns out to be ok and that everything Jerry has to endure is successful. Keep positive and just remember that you have a ton of people thinking about and praying for success and a speedy recovery! :Flowers 2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn you and Jerry will continue to be in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: Remember that we're all here for you and you can vent to us anytime you need to . :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lynn.. I know the stress right now must be overwhelming .... hope you can find a private moment to just let it out!... you'll be stronger for it if you can. 
Having said that... I still believe with all the prayers for a positive outcome going out from all over... things will go well! Know we are here for you!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Please add Tom & I to your list of well-wishers. It sounds like you have much to be concerned about, but, at the same time, it also sounds like you have a LOT going for you, too. Please consider doing something extra special for yourself such as a facial, a pedicure, or, better yet, a full body massage. Too often the caregiver suffers more than the patient.

Bless you both.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Lynn,
Again, much love and healing prayers sent your way....I have a good feeling all will be okay..."Stopping the heart" is a scary sounding thing but quite common now a days. Jerry will be temporarily placed on a by pass machine ( heart, lung) and I am just praying that this operation and series of procedures actually improves Jerry's state of health and provides you two with many more happy healthy years to come...Loss and the fear of loss are almost unbearable emotions..... We are all here for you..Please count on us! x0x0x0 Nanci


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

First, I want to thank everyone for all their support, prayers and well wishes. You guys are the greatest!!!!!

The surgery will not be done until Monday, 1/12/09. In the meantime, DH needs to have some specific tests completed -- mostly xrays and various types of electronic imagery, so those are being scheduled for tomorrow and Friday.

In the meantime, I am returning to Albuquerque to go back to the office and will go back to Phoenix on the weekend and then plan on being in Phoenix all of next week.

Once I have the exact time of the surgery, I will probably ask that we all do a prayer during that time.

Again -- thanks for your support and for being my friends.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

i hope everthing will turn out ok! rayer: rayer:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update Lynn!!! I will be praying for you!! ((HUGS))


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us updated. I have been praying diligently for your husband and will continue to do so. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs to both of you, and God bless. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers for your hubby and you!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: I hope that his test go well!!! rayer:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm thinking about you and Jerry! :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update Lynn! 

I just wanted to let everyone know what a great and dedicated person Lynn is. I had an order pending with her from New Years and with all that is going on she took the time to finish my order and overnight/second day air it so my customer could get it in a timely manner. I just wanted to publicly thank you Lynn and say your a wonderful friend and dedicated business woman. :grouphug: 

That's why my last thought rayer: before closing my eyes is that your hubby pulls through this and comes out ok.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- thanks for the compliment. Hope you like the little something I sent for Mia too. My HK friend, you know!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Lynn I am now just reading through your thread and I am so sorry for what both you and Jerry are going through. :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I will certainly keep you all in my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a great outcome for DH rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

let me know if I can do anything for you.
my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm really sorry your husband is not well & has to go through such extensive surgery. I hope & pray the surgery goes well & he has a good recovery. rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn just want to let you know that i'm still praying for Jerry and you. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lynn, I am just seeing this. I am so sorry to your husband is not well and I will keep you all in my thoughts! I hope he pulls through and please keep us all updated.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope and pray everything goes alright on Monday for your husband!!!! Just getting through the operation will be tough.......and sometimes afterwards they have depression, which makes it bad. I will pray for him and please keep us updated on how he is doing~~~ rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Lynn, more prayers coming your way. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Keep on truckin'. I know you guys will get through this. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update Lynn. Continuing to send lots of good thoughts and prayers to you and your husband!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 7 2009, 11:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700987


> First, I want to thank everyone for all their support, prayers and well wishes. You guys are the greatest!!!!!
> 
> The surgery will not be done until Monday, 1/12/09. In the meantime, DH needs to have some specific tests completed -- mostly xrays and various types of electronic imagery, so those are being scheduled for tomorrow and Friday.
> 
> ...


oh Lynn, I'm so sorry he started having problems  . I hope the surgery went well rayer: I pray for a quick recovery :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

